# Emerald Grande - Destin



## Shelbyd95 (May 24, 2011)

About a week ago, I was looking at some real estate listings in Destin and noticed Emerald Grande which is a 1/8 fractional ownership and there are also some outright ownerships.  Well, the other day, I was checking the "Resort Reports" to see if Smuggs was available yet and low and behold...Wyndham is adding Emerald Grande to their portfolio...I have some questions....

1. Has anyone stayed at Emerald Grande and if so, what are your thoughts? (the reviews on different sights are very positive) 

2. What activities are available in Destin that make it an attractive place to vacation?

TIA!


----------



## Lardan (May 25, 2011)

We stayed there about 2 years ago over Thanksgiving. We were there because we were married in Panama City and went back to see our old friends.

The resort wasn't even listed in II yet, but the lady at II suggested it to my wife , and she took it.  It is a very beautiful resort and we enjoyed it very much. Plenty of retail all around and the beach of course is white sugar sand.

If you go there I think you will be very happy with it.

I edited this because my wife wanted me to add she feels this is definitely a high end resort.


----------



## Shelbyd95 (May 25, 2011)

Lardan said:


> We stayed there about 2 years ago over Thanksgiving. We were there because we were married in Panama City and went back to see our old friends.
> 
> The resort wasn't even listed in II yet, but the lady at II suggested it to my wife , and she took it.  It is a very beautiful resort and we enjoyed it very much. Plenty of retail all around and the beach of course is white sugar sand.
> 
> ...



Thank you both  for your response...It does appear to be a high end resort and I'm looking forward to booking there for a more relaxing vacation.  We usually go to Bonnet Creek with the kiddos to visit the mouse.  It will be a nice change for next year.


----------



## New2time (May 31, 2011)

Shelbyd95 said:


> Thank you both  for your response...It does appear to be a high end resort and I'm looking forward to booking there for a more relaxing vacation.  We usually go to Bonnet Creek with the kiddos to visit the mouse.  It will be a nice change for next year.



We stayed at Emerald Grande a couple years ago and loved it. The pool is probably on about the 6th floor and you feel like you are on the lido deck of a cruise ship. The harbor is beautiful with the boats coming in and out. Most comfortable bed I have EVER slept in. Only negative was that you have to take the small boat (free) to the beach area and it is very small


----------



## New2time (May 31, 2011)

And should add that Destin is one of our all time favorite vacation spots- love it- LOTS to do. BEAUTIFUL beaches-


----------



## Arb (Jun 12, 2011)

*Wyndham online reservations?*

I didn't see the Emerald Grande in the drop-down menu. Is it still forthcoming?


----------



## massvacationer (Jun 12, 2011)

Arb said:


> I didn't see the Emerald Grande in the drop-down menu. Is it still forthcoming?



it's not available for booking yet.....think I read that it'll be available at the end of the year


----------



## Arb (Jun 12, 2011)

*Emerald*

Ahhhh. This will be a very attractive addition to the Wyndham repertoire.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 12, 2011)

Shelbyd95 said:


> ...



ORLANDO, Fla. (February 9, 2011) – Wyndham Vacation Ownership (WVO) ...  today announced it has executed a sales and marketing agreement with Emerald Grande, LLC ... The resort will be marketed as Wyndham Vacation Resorts Emerald Grande™ at Destin ... unsold vacation ownership interests will become part of CLUB WYNDHAM® Access, the company’s flexible club-based product ... will continue to be managed by Emerald Grande, LLC ... The property is also expected to operate within CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus ... It is anticipated that Wyndham’s timeshare owners can begin vacationing at Emerald Grande Resort in late 2011 ...


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 14, 2011)

Noticed this on the Wyndham website.....


Wyndham Vacation Resorts Emerald Grande™ at Destin Welcomes You!

Overlooking the Gulf Coast’s emerald green waters and white sugar sand beaches, Wyndham Vacation Resorts Emerald Grande™ at Destin is located along Destin Harbor, the gateway to the Gulf of Mexico. The suites are filled with style and luxury, offering one- and three-bedroom vacation residences with all the comforts of home.

Emerald Grande is one of Destin's most unique waterfront resorts. Resort amenities include a full-service European spa and state-of-the-art fitness center, offering classes and pampering treatments for both men and women. The resort also features indoor and outdoor heated pools, a full-service marina, world-class fishing excursions and aqua adventures, as well as numerous boutique shops, restaurants and entertainment options situated along HarborWalk Village, one of the most photographed waterfronts in Destin. Emerald Grande truly offers a special way to relax with family and friends.

It is anticipated that CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus members and guests can begin vacationing at this resort in late 2011.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 14, 2011)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Noticed this on the Wyndham website.....
> 
> 
> Wyndham Vacation Resorts Emerald Grande™ at Destin Welcomes You!
> ...



From the looks of the wording on this resort, it appears there are going to be two availability pools, at least for ARP purposes, one for Club Wyndham Access and one Club Wyndham Plus.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 14, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> From the looks of the wording on this resort, it appears there are going to be two availability pools, one for Club Wyndham Access and one Club Wyndham Plus.



That is one in the same thing.  

Access is a program where they acquire points buy buying out existing build units and sell them as timeshares.  CWP is the points program that people book through. 

There is two pools but one is CWP and one is Presidential Reserve.


----------



## STEVIE (Jun 14, 2011)

Does that mean If I traded in, I would only be able to use one of the pools? Doesn't make since to me. Sue


----------



## ronparise (Jun 14, 2011)

Shelbyd95 said:


> 2. What activities are available in Destin that make it an attractive place to vacation?



As James Carville might say "Its the BEACH stupid"


----------



## learnalot (Jun 14, 2011)

susgar said:


> Does that mean If I traded in, I would only be able to use one of the pools? Doesn't make since to me. Sue



No.  Don't worry about it.


----------



## Arb (Jun 15, 2011)

Shelbyd95 said:


> What activities are available in Destin that make it an attractive place to vacation?
> 
> TIA!



Destin has some of the most beautiful white, sugary beaches in the world with turquoise water as far as you can see.
The city is upscale -- not a series of t-shirt shops.
You'll enjoy wonderful dining, mad shopping, and fabulous golf.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 15, 2011)

Sandy Lovell said:


> That is one in the same thing.
> 
> Access is a program where they acquire points buy buying out existing build units and sell them as timeshares.  CWP is the points program that people book through.
> 
> There is two pools but one is CWP and one is Presidential Reserve.



You may be referring to the WAAM program.  Wyndham does not necessarly buy the units involved, they act as the Sales Agent of the current owner of unsold inventory and usally place it with the Access program then sell points in the vacation club.  Club Wyndham Plus, on the other hand, is the Wyndham points based system where the ownership is deeded in one form or another to the underlying property.  The points between the programs, with the major exception of the ARP rules, are generaly interchangable.


----------



## Shelbyd95 (Jul 14, 2011)

Just noticed Emerald Grande Destin is available for bookings starting in August...the availability is for 3 bedrooms (7 nights) 3 bedroom deluxe harbor view is going for 337,500 and  3 bedroom plus bay view 375k.


----------



## bamasteve (Jul 16, 2011)

*Emerald Grand*

Well that's going to be a fun location.  Lots of great restaurants, shops and attractions.  Beach may be a bit crowded.


----------



## New2time (Jul 17, 2011)

The "beach" area there is VERY VERY small- have to take a ferry boat (free) to get to it but it is almost like a tiny island- no waves since it is in the harbor area- if you like to hang out at the beach all day, you will be disappointed- otherwise the place is fabulous!


----------



## New2time (Jul 20, 2011)

Just noticed Emerald Grande is on the WYNDHAM site now for bookings- wow..point rates seem high.


----------

